# Whats your favourite breed? and why?



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Im Biased Too!
I Own A Thoroughbred And I Absoultly Adore The Breed!
Love Arabs 2! gorgous! And Irish Sport Horses And Connemara's! They'd Do Anything For You!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Bashkir Curlies, first, first, first, always, always, always for me. They are strong, independent, beautiful, unique, hardy and tough. No horse can beat them for versitality in my opinion. I got my first one in December of 2005 and I wouldnt go back on them. I just got my gelding, who is my second curly in May of 2007.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Definately a hannoverian girl, but also have a soft spot for andalusians (haha i HAVE to I'm about to buy one!!) and looooove my little welsh ponies, got one of those to and they have the cutest little ears!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have two fave breeds

1) The Quarter Horse, I just love their willing and able minds. They are so versatile going from a cutting horse, to a reining horse, to a hunter/jumper, and even dressage. I just adore them.

2) Morgans, for their calm willing dameanor (sp?) One of the best family/kids horses in my opinion.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I love paints because they are just like quarter horses but with color which i love...and i own one


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Most anything gaited 

Especially:
- Spotted Saddle Horsess
- Tennessee Walking Horses


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have several favorites, 

spotted saddle horses-i love the pinto coloring and gaited too WOW who could ask for more?

Paso Finos- IMO the smoothest gaits just wish they were a little bigger lol also one of the most willing breeds as a general rule

Tennessee Walking Horses- smooth gait and very willing


----------



## pmclamb (Aug 30, 2009)

Throughbreds are gorgeous, gotta have a thing for Quarter Horses cause my best buddy is a Quarter Horse mare, and finally, from that website that was provided, The Oldenburg horse looks incredible...are any of those bred in the States?


----------



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

my favorite is the Thoroughbred and Arabian they are tied for first 
Arabians are so beautiful they take your breath away, and Thoroughbred are so well biult and athletic


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Good one haha.
I've always had a thing for Welaras. But, since all the ones I've had are total nutcases or always have soundness problems, they aren't my favourite.
I really love Volcan's breed, now to make it into one of those home made breeds haha xD

For my ultimate favourite...would probably have be the Comtois ^-^
They're getting ever popular in Britain and I don't like it >=[ (I'm one of them people who love rareness)
Even though there's thousands like a 3 hour drive to France away lol.

My equal favourite is the Schwarzwälder Kaltblut.
Nothing beats them IMHO.

But..
My favourite Native is The Welsh, probably a bit biased on that one though lol.
You can get them for about £60 now though =[ so sad that I'm too tall for them, I do plan on getting a colt though, since I'm not too heavy just abit tall ^^


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

My SN shows what my fav. breed is. But I also love TB's, Arabians and Paints (although its more of a marking).

~AL615


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My fav is a tie between Miniatures and Fells

Following closely are Friesians, Arabs, Welsh (esp C and D), and Fjords. Also love many Arab crosses and Welsh crosses, esp the two together


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, here comes the shocker! xD I love Appaloosas!

Why do I like them? Well, for one, the color. I go to a rodeo, or a trail ride, and people stare in awe at my marked horse while they all have plain sorrels or bays. Doesn't that get old? There is no other horse close to resembling mine. 

Second of all, okay, Appaloosas that are QH with spots, meaning, only one parent is an Appy, is not considered a 'true appy' in my book. The appy horses I will ever own, can have QH and Arabian, but it has to be at least 4 generations back, more is desirable. 

Appaloosas generally have good temperaments, and are very very hardy. They have awesome hooves, never need shoes really. They are (depending on the lines) very strong willed. Some people take that as being mean, and unruly, but if you bond with that animal with Join-Up and show them who is boss, they will put that strong willedness (comes from Arabian) towards pleasing you.

Two things I don't like about Appaloosas, they are prone to moonblindness more than other breeds, and I hate 'rat' mane and tails, if they have a 'rat' mane and tail a lot of the times they will also have very thin skin and get irritated by bugs more easily and its a constant battle when riding.

But I would ride an Appy over another breed anyday!


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've got a far more eclectic background than most people. My name, FoxTrottrGrl, is something I came up with years ago, in reference to the fact that I started riding on Missouri Fox Trotters. They've got great dispositions and gaits, and they'll always have a soft spot in my heart. 
Then I went to work for an Arabian barn, and fell in love with Arabians. They do tend to be high-strung, but they're incredibly intelligent, gorgeous, and athletic. They can do so many things (how many other breeds can rein, or race, or do English Pleasure, or be a great hunter?). Personally, I love the fact that they're high-strung - at least on the ground. I enjoy working with a horse who's going to keep me on my toes and make me really think like the horse thinks (I know, I'm weird!). 

I've never actually ridden one - in fact, I've only ever met a few - but I have a thing for Thoroughbreds too. They have the same high-strung personality, they're athletic, and they're FAST. I'm pretty good on my Thoroughbred pedigrees, because I've studied the breed so much. 

So...when it comes time to get my own horse, it'll probably be an Arabian or a Thoroughbred. But I'd like to get a Fox Trotter pretty soon after that. And I'd like a Friesian (GORGEOUS!) and a Gypsy Vanner (also gorgeous, and I'm a sucker for pinto patterns), and maybe a warmblood (perhaps something with Samber lines).


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Gotta love appys! Billie is the only appy that I've had the chance to know and ride, but from what I've heard about the breed, she's pretty typical!

-She's smart and quirky, but isn't 'spooky'. 
-She's happy to walk past an 18 wheeler... of course, an out of place trash bag might be a different story! 
-She's a mooch with a big personality and as long as you have apples, you have an automatic friend.
-Her fluorescent butt is very easy to pick out in a big, dark field, but dirt spots are not nearly as obvious as they would be on a paint or a gray.
-she can be stubborn, but once something sinks in, she absolutely "gets it" - for example, she learned to give kisses. Bad idea. We now know that horse nose in face means "feed me!"
-she stands, bemused, as I slide off head first by accident, but doesn't move a muscle
-she lets me tape unicorn horns to her head for my own amusement
-she's a perfect size for a big hug and you can use her butt as a table for grooming supplies.
-her Mohawk is beyond adorable

Maybe I just like _my_ appy, but I'm so glad I've discovered the breed! I never would have guessed that I'd like appys, but I'm now hooked.

I also think Bashkir Curlies are some awesome horses, but I've only met one in person.

-GoingNowhere


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wurttemberger, Belgian Warmblood, Holsteiner, Selle Francais or Thoroughbred. Either of those are my favourites.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Arabians of course.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I love Tennessee Walking Horses!!!!!! (Would be bad if I didn't, 'cause I have one ) I love them for their personality. They are WICKED smart!!! My Walker is too smart for his own good . They're so relaxed and laid back and calm, but they have energy in the saddle which I like. And plus they're gaits are awesome and SO smooth!

I also love Friesians and Gypsy Vanners for their beauty and grace and elegance and such.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm incredibly biased. One of my favourite breeds is the Highland Pony [and i own one]. Another is Welsh Cob. I think they are just fantastic. So versitile and so much personality. I love native breeds.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I gotta be biast and represent for my mountain horses lol...they look good, travel well, have an excellent attitude and willingness...I mean how many horses can you take out of the field as a 3 yr old, ground drive, saddle and be riding in 30 minutes, and gaiting well enough to certify in 5 days...They are smart!!

Nate


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> I love Tennessee Walking Horses!!!!!! (Would be bad if I didn't, 'cause I have one ) I love them for their personality. They are WICKED smart!!! My Walker is too smart for his own good . They're so relaxed and laid back and calm, but they have energy in the saddle which I like. And plus they're gaits are awesome and SO smooth!
> 
> I also love Friesians and Gypsy Vanners for their beauty and grace and elegance and such.


Is that a Tennessee Walking Horse in your avatar?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love thoroughbreds, my first horse was a thoroughbred so im biased  but i also LOVE hanoverians, they are so pretty! haha i love both breeds the same, i own a hanov/TB right now, and shes super smart and strongly built, i lovvveee both those breeds. i really like most horse breeds tho


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

appys of course! I love how my boy has his "appytude" 

-He loves to put his head on my shoulder

-he will follow me around for hours and figure out what I'm doing, but then trys to do it after I do

-VERY smart. Can figure out how to get under fences to get to me

-Can be spooky at water but LOVES to be bathed. 

-will do anything I ask

-They will love you unconditionally


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Paints. I love chrome, and they can do the discipline(s) I like.


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Andalusian! Because I have one!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

connemaras, they are hardy, super jumpers, great horses all around, strong and have great stamina


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> i love thoroughbreds, my first horse was a thoroughbred so im biased  but i also LOVE hanoverians, they are so pretty! haha i love both breeds the same, i own a hanov/TB right now, and shes super smart and strongly built, i lovvveee both those breeds. i really like most horse breeds tho


me too ! i love both those breeds as well =]

i also love welsh ponies & cobs


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

for me, my fav is quarterhorses and arabs. over the past 2 years i trained a 3 year old egyptian arab named Leggy, and he was wonderful. i almost gave into buying him a couple months ago when i stopped training him, but had to remember one horse is enough for me lol. and i already have a quarterhorse who i love very much, in my eyes, their the best breed


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

My favorite breeds are Paints, Appaloosas, and Gypsy Vanners.


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Cleveland Bays!!!! 

And Norwegian Fjords


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I love Arabs and Welsh Ds, they're both such good looking horses and are both really intelligent with lots of character.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Appaloosas and Bashkir Curlies......and I own both!!! I'm in LOVE!!!!!! I also LOVE Friesians and I WILL own ones someday!!!


----------



## CuteLilKatieKat (Mar 1, 2008)

Gypsies are my favorite because of their sweet temperaments and good looks, but I also think appys are adorable.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love my Quarter horses Not a single more versitile horse out there. Heck, one of my horses can do roping one day, jumping the next! And my other can do walk-trot (western) one day, and do lower level dressage the next (not that I do, but she easily could lol). There are so many colors...my favorite is probably is bay or dunalino I have 4- Dream, Sassy, Rosie, and Dusty. I had one, probably the best horse I have ever known, Mango 1987-2008.
But I love Paints like no other...a lot lol..I love my baby boy Rebel


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I love Mustangs, but that is probably due to the fact of me owning one. I LOVE Anglo-Arabs for their beauty, Thoroughbreds for their speed and Dutch Warmbloods for their performance.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

This is a hard one. I don't have a whole lot of experience with a lot of different breeds so I have to go off a lot of hearsay and good looks! 

Absolute favs:
Fjords - I've worked with two of them. Cuddly, big-hearted little guys with 'hawks to die for. teehee. Intelligent as all get out. Stout and calm. I'd love one, one of these days.
Mustangs - enough said. I love the Spanish lines, with the big ole roman noses and big bones. We see them a lot out here, and the captured ones generally make terrific, trustworthy mounts once gentled. Not that I am advocating the BLM's steady emptying of our lands of every flipping wild horse...grr.
Belgians - I'm a sucker for drafts, but I've been around Belgians the most and I have to say, there's just something about them that I really like.

I also <3 Cleveland bays, morgans, clydesdales, *any* of the warmbloods really. :lol: 

I'm terrible with these things...never can choose just one.


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorite breed would have to be a Thoroughbred, I love there height, Passion and they have a big heart and will do anything to please, I have owned 2 and ridding many.. In all different riding styles.. && QH's are awesome too !


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love Quater Horses as most are kind hearted and willing to do what you ask of them!!

I also love Appoloosas  Some of them are just sooo ugly that they are cute!! I love them as they are usually kind hearted too!

Warmbloods are gorgeous and awesome athletes!! i think they are just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Saddlebreds. Tall, sensitive handsome creatures. I don't know, just love 'em.


Friesians. Do I even have to say anything.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I have two favorites...one is Impressives and thats because they are quick learners, very smart, have great attitudes, great for riding, fun/sometimes challenging to work with, and i have one. 

My other favorite is the Mustang because they are just so amazing, very hardy/durable, quick learners, rarely buck (and that is a fact) and i really want one!!!

I have noticed that no one has mentioned the Impressives yet and im the first yaaayyyy!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I like stock breeds. Paints and/or Quarter Horses. I like Appaloosas too.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> I have two favorites...one is Impressives and thats because they are quick learners, very smart, have great attitudes, great for riding, fun/sometimes challenging to work with, and i have one.
> 
> My other favorite is the Mustang because they are just so amazing, very hardy/durable, quick learners, rarely buck (and that is a fact) and i really want one!!!
> 
> I have noticed that no one has mentioned the Impressives yet and im the first yaaayyyy!



That's because this is a "what's your favorite breed" post. Not a "what's your favorite blood line" post. Impressive is a QH bloodline correct? Not an actual breed.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

You are right rissa lol i dont know what i was thinking i just thought of the impressive and im like "Oooo ok ill put that" sorry I'm really not that dumb about horses!! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a few favorite breeds. I'm ver biased. I have some of all of theses...lol. 

-Spotted Saddle Horse/ Tenessee Walking Horse--I know I'm lumping these together, but they are verys similar (most of mine are both..lol) anyways it is because they are

smart
willing
smooth !!!
gorgeous
kind but with attitude
easy to train (most of the time)
wonderful trail buddies
fast
versatile
-Missouri Foxtrotters

smooth
smart
have attitude
versatile
willing
good trail horses
fast
pretty 
-QHs (more foundation bred than appendix)

smart
strong
good trail horses
versatile
willing
muscular
smaller and compact (I'm SHORT)
sweet but have attitude
pretty


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I love Standardbreds.. My favorite breed ever <3 Though there's not too much variation in looks, as most of the ones I've seen are dark bay with a lighter muzzle (mine's the same color), they're so willing and are able to do pretty much anything! They're so willing and most people don't believe it but they can be retrained to do almost anything if they're off the track.

I also love Friesians, mainly for their beauty & Andalusians.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Andalusians. Once I had one, we just had to have more... And now we breed them.

They are beautiful horses and an absolute pleasure to own and work with.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I love Arabs...they are so versitile, being used in english, and now being found as excellent western horses too. They are very spirited, however, they move gorgeous, they are great on trails,as they are built for endurance, and being one of the oldest breeds, are a contributing to gene to may other favorite horses. I also love paints for their color and versatility...so I guess my ideal horse would be pintabian ;P


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

hafflingers i love there girliness of them and there sweet nature and will to learn


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I'd have to say tbs, minis, arabs, and dutch warmbloods.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love quarter horses, the foundation ones, cow bred, and reining bred. I love the stockiness, colors, and the qh's versatility, attitude and willingness. I just plain, simply love quarter horses lol.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I personally love Dutch Warmbloods, not just because I own one but because of the quality of horse they are. They are fit, well suited to multiple disciplines and not to meantion gorgeous. :] They also generally have amazing personalities and are super good horses for every level of rider.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have several:

Friesians- Their pure beauty, gait and personality. I want one some day. Just want to bury myself in that thick black man and not let go.

Spotted Drafts: Size and color. 

Bashkirs- Extremely good temperament, unusual coat and their loyalty. I had the pleasure of working with some over the summer and I do say they are simply lovely.

Paso Fino: Best ride ever. Brio. Need I say more. However, I do not like their size. 

Miniatures: PERSONALITY and cuteness


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> My other favorite is the Mustang because they are just so amazing, very hardy/durable, quick learners, rarely buck (and that is a fact) and i really want one!!!


 
They rarely buck. LOL. Suuuure. It depends on the Mustang. I have one the loves to buck and generally cause mayhem. He's still a horse, even if he was born under different circumstances than most. And while they are very quick learners, they have so much to learn that it still takes much longer to train them then it does a domestic.

That said, Mustangs are my fave "breed". They have awesome feet and great minds.


----------



## Horselady44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine are the Quarter Horse. They are just such great versatile horses with willing and great minds. 

And the Gypsy Vanner...words cannot explain thier beauty! I mean...just look at them!








if only they were more affordable:?


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

At the moment... probably Bashkir curlys. I'm allergic to horses, but not to them. They are sturdy, sweet, loyal, and I think the waves are awesome.

Other wise I love Quarter Horses for their versatility and temperament.

Gypsy Vanners might be the most gorgeous horses ever.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Norwegian Fjords are my number one. I love how unique they look!
I also like Thoroughbreds, Warmbloods, and Appaloosas.
Oh, and draft crosses [TB/Perch or TB/Clyde].


----------

